# finishing my home built skiff



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Almost done. Got cockpit floor paint and some wiring. Yamaha F40 comes in this week. Its gonna be right at 1 1/2 years in the making from drawing on a scratch pad till now.


Sweet boat

Keep em coming

The Gulf Coast


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

hell yeah thats cool........


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks like a good ridin boat.
Is it wrong when i look at it and see hundreds of endless mindnumbing hours doing finish work and fairing and sanding?


----------



## Rosco (Nov 6, 2010)

> Looks like a good ridin boat.
> Is it wrong when i look at it and see hundreds of endless mindnumbing hours doing finish work and fairing and sanding?


Just a man alone with this thoughts and his sandpaper


----------



## Rosco (Nov 6, 2010)

Boat looks great by the way. Nice work.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Very nice, looking forward to more pics!


----------



## hooked-up (Dec 20, 2011)

> Looks like a good ridin boat.
> Is it wrong when i look at it and see hundreds of endless mindnumbing hours doing finish work and fairing and sanding?


Hours???? Days/weeks. It is a great way to be alone because NOBODY comes around to help when long boards are involved. 
tom


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

^ aint that the truth


----------



## hooked-up (Dec 20, 2011)

now need some advice. I have never used a push pole or platform. How long a pole for this 15'5" skiff? Platform---any manuf in this area of florida you'd suggest? Height, tips,etc.? 
thanks, 
tom


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

It all depends on how high your platform is off the water. I have a 42" platform and 1' of free board loaded. So I am ~54"off the water. I have an 18' pole and it works, but just a hair too short. I wish I had a 19. My boat is only 14'. depending on your platform height I would recomend a 19-20' one. Also, get a graphite or carbon fiber one. The fiberglass ones start to get very heavy after a few hours of poling.


----------



## hooked-up (Dec 20, 2011)

> It all depends on how high your platform is off the water.  I have a 42" platform and 1' of free board loaded.  So I am ~54"off the water.  I have an 18' pole and it works, but just a hair too short.  I wish I had a 19.    My boat is only 14'.  depending on your platform height I would recomend a 19-20' one.  Also, get a graphite or carbon fiber one.  The fiberglass ones start to get very heavy after a few hours of poling.


Thanks,
will have to measure. Here's a first run pic to break in motor.
tom


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Skiff looks good! Hows the dog like it? Jw where you are from...that looks like a louisiana bridge lol


----------



## hooked-up (Dec 20, 2011)

live in jax,fl now, grew up in coushatta,la.
here's a vid of test runs. gonna switch prop for more rpm (was only getting 4900). 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=flOpvSkOhqs


----------



## fishy82 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice! That pic is right in front of my buddys dock. I love fishing that area


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Blue point fabracation and east cape make some of the best looking platforms. Bluepoint is worth the drive from Jacksonville. 

http://www.bluepointfabrication.com/


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome! Glad to see how well it came out! I know you are very proud!!!


----------



## Ken_Bales (Feb 26, 2011)

Very nice job, Tabasco!  I live in Jax as well...would love to link up sometime to see it in person.


----------

